# can I get KOTOR2 to run on my mac?



## DotCommunist (Dec 16, 2010)

spent a dogs age stealing it from the internet and it wont run. Downloaded some wine app thingy but it requires 10.5 osx and i'm on 10.4.  

any chance?


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 16, 2010)

anybody?


----------



## tarannau (Dec 16, 2010)

No. Upgrade or lose.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 16, 2010)

god dammit


----------



## Crispy (Dec 16, 2010)

Still on 10.4? Pfft. Get 10.6, stat.

OR set up boot camp and run it in windows


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 16, 2010)

is that hard? I'll try that.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 16, 2010)

You'll need a windows disk, but it's very easy.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Dec 16, 2010)

I never got it to run native, and I'm fucked if I'm bootcamping my mac.


----------



## machine cat (Dec 16, 2010)

KOTOR2 isn't as good as the first game


----------



## Crispy (Dec 16, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> KOTOR2 isn't as good as the first game


 
This too. I wouldn't bother, tbh


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 16, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> I never got it to run native, and I'm fucked if I'm bootcamping my mac.


 
its partitioning isn't it? I've broke pcs doing that...


----------



## stupid dogbot (Dec 16, 2010)

Yeah, basically. It's very easy, though, you should be fine.

Personally, it's more because I just have no need whatsoever to run Windows.

And they're right, the 2nd one isn't as good. But it's still quite entertaining. There's probably more exciting Mac native things you could download.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 16, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> its partitioning isn't it? I've broke pcs doing that...


 
It's all handled by the Boot Camp Assistant. Unless you've done some partitioning of your own at some point, it will be very easy.


----------



## machine cat (Dec 16, 2010)

Crispy said:


> This too. I wouldn't bother, tbh


 
I had the Xbox version and was really disappointed. The game was half finished - sub-plots started and never went anywhere, loads of bugs and glitches and the ending was just... shit.


----------



## Stigmata (Dec 16, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> KOTOR2 isn't as good as the first game


 
Still pretty good, and with one of the best female characters in gaming IMO


----------



## machine cat (Dec 16, 2010)

Stigmata said:


> Still pretty good, and with one of the best female characters in gaming IMO


 
Kreia?


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 16, 2010)

'you can have the windows disk but I'm not supporting that mac if you fuck it up'

Resident tech hates steve jobs. 

I am going to sack it off and try to work neverwinter nights instead. It keeps crashing everytime I leave the training area. Why? Why am I not allowed to play rpg of quality on my mac?


----------



## Stigmata (Dec 16, 2010)

drcarnage said:


> Kreia?



I reckon, yeah


----------



## machine cat (Dec 16, 2010)

Stigmata said:


> I reckon, yeah


 
shit fight at the end though


----------



## stupid dogbot (Dec 17, 2010)

NWN had a native mac client released, so should be fine, I definitely ran it on my other machine...


----------



## Random (Dec 18, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> spent a dogs age stealing it from the internet and it wont run. Downloaded some wine app thingy but it requires 10.5 osx and i'm on 10.4.
> 
> any chance?


 Don't bother, it's crap. Very easy, and running on rails all the way along, with only the 'good versus evil' choices to make you feel like you're in control.


----------

